# [W] Mordian IG, Tanks, ETC [H] IG, SW, CSM, $



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

As the title suggest, looking for Mordian Iron Guard.

I need the following:

2x squads of Mordian Guardsmen 

Mordian w/ Assault Weapons
-Melta
-GL
-Flamer

3x Autocannon HW 
3x Heavy Bolter HW
1x Lascannon HW

Previous Edition Stormtroopers (not berets)
-Sarge w/ pistol and bolter on his armor
-6x w/ hot-shot lasguns

3x Leman Russ Battle Tanks
1-2x Basilisks 
4x Chimeras 
**All vehicles must be in good condition

If you have anything not on this list, feel free to PM - open to offers.

I have too much to list,if you have one of the above PM with what're your looking for and we'll see if we can make a deal.

Thank you for looking! 

Best,
OG


----------

